# DIVX for MacOs X



## frank212 (Jan 26, 2002)

Hellol All!!

I just moved back to Germany last month! I started to get interested into DIvX before I returned.  Unfortunately in Europe Apple is not really common as it is in America.

But here almost everybody of my friens is downloading DIVX movies from the net and sharing them....

What is the best application to play and to search for DIvx movies? I am sure some of your expert know the answers.....

Best regads from Germany

Frank


----------



## ddma (Jan 26, 2002)

download the plug ibn for qt (os x or 9 supports)

http://www.divx.com/


----------



## ulrik (Jan 26, 2002)

Entweder nimmst du den bereits genannten Codec von DivX.com für OS X, oder du guckst auch mal bei www.macdivx.com. Dort gibt es ebenfalls einen OS X Codec, der einige Filme abspielt, wie widerrum der andere von DivX.com nicht mag. Beide sind mehr oder minder DivX 4 tauglich. Bei dem von MacDivx.com mußt du meistens vorher noch ein Programm namens "Avi2Mov" anwenden.

Falls du mal planst, DivXe in ein anderes Format zu überführen, dann verwende entweder OS X und Quicktime Pro bzw. - falls du ne VCD brennen willst - Toast ODER du kannst das ganze auch unter OS 9 bzw. Classic mit dem MacDivXPlayer von www.macdivx.com machen. Sobald dieser läuft (was sehr wichtig ist) stellt er für das ganze Betriebssystem einen Codec dar, jedoch nur wenn er läuft. Mit ihm mußt du jedoch meißt die DivX noch aufbereiten, da Quicktime (über welches die DivXe ja dann wiedergegeben werden, auch im DivXPlayer) oft Probleme mit der MP3-Tonspur im DivX hat. Dieses Aufbereiten geschieht mit den Menüfunktionen "Doctor DivX" und "Predecode Audio" vom MacDivXPlayer bzw. mit dem Avi2Mov vom OS X Codec. Bei dem offiziellen Codec von DivX.com ist dies nicht der Fall.

Was der beste ist kann ich dir net sagen, ich finde immer wieder DivXe, die auf einem laufen und auf dem anderen nicht, ist ganz unterschiedlich. Alles in allem kommt der Mac LAAAANGSAM dem PC gleich was DivX-Support angeht...


----------



## MacPain (Feb 3, 2002)

so far i've made some good experiences with jamby's ffmpeg plugin (www.macdivx.com). pretty much every divx i tried worked well. the other codec's not very optimized at the moment, but it offers some nice after-processing option, which should kick in once speed is improved.


----------



## fryke (Feb 3, 2002)

Jamby's is doing well on my PowerBook G4. Never had any problems. But the playback did SUCK big time on my friend's Pismo G3/500 PowerBook. Almost non-watchable. Seems like the AltiVec Engine of the G4 helps a lot here. Just remember that once you converted the files with Avi2Mov, PC people won't be able to watch them anymore, because there doesn't seem to be a QuickTime DivX plugin for Windows (and the movies don't work in other players anymore after converting).


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Entweder nimmst du den bereits genannten Codec von DivX.com für OS X, oder du &lt;clip&gt;... *


Huh?

Oh... Okay!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 3, 2002)

hehe, it's a secret code called "German Umgangssprache"...impossible to translate


----------



## twister (Mar 21, 2002)

i need help.  i can't watch DivX on my computer and i dont know why.  I transfered the files from the CD to my HD and ran them through some conversion program then tried to view them in quicktime.  I got to see only a minute or two and then they stoped.  I know they work because i've seen them work on a PC.  Any suggestions.  Any instructions?

I have a G4 TiBook 667 w512Ram

Twister


----------

